# supraorbital nerve blocks



## ollielooya

Am I correct in utilizing code 64400?  My understanding is that this a branch of the trigeminal nerve. Therefore the code 64450 would not be a proper choice and might just be a ticket error?  These digits are so easy to be juxtaposed!!!  Had to run this by the forum's more seasoned vets.  Thanks again.---Suzanne, CPC-A


----------



## marvelh

That is absolutely correct!  The supraorbital nerve is a branch off of the Frontal nerve which is a branch off of the Opthalmic nerve which is the V1 division of the Trigeminal nerve (Cranial nerve V).  Here is a link for a good illustration: http://img.medscape.com/pi/emed/ckb/dermatology/1048885-1127490-2645.jpg  It would be coded with 64400.


----------

